# Songs from bands that you think are underappreciated



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

A few songs that I think are unappreciated are:

Boston- Hitch a Ride
Metallica- Escape
In Flames- Zombie Inc.
In Flames- Reflect the Storm
Black Label Society- Rust
Barenaked Ladies- What a Good Boy
The James Gang- Funk 49 


All I can think of for now.... what are your picks?


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

Anything from Our Lady Peace, they don't even seem to know them in the states.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

My Girlfriend Thinks She's Fat - Furnace Face
The Waiting - Fun For Malakai
Shedrach's Lament - Outcry
It's a Shame About Ray - The Lemonheads
...more?


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Metallica - The Struggle Within

Also +1 for Our Lady Peace, awesome band that no one in the states seem to know about...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Not sure I understand the question the way its worded: Songs that are unappreciated or songs by bands (the bands being unappreciated)? 
If its the latter, I dont see how Metallica, Boston and BNL could be on the list. All 3 are basically legends.
if its the former, theres too many to mention.


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Not sure I understand the question the way its worded: Songs that are unappreciated or songs by bands (the bands being unappreciated)?
> If its the latter, I dont see how Metallica, Boston and BNL could be on the list. All 3 are basically legends.
> if its the former, theres too many to mention.


ya sorry wording fail. I mean songs.... just put the band name so we can search the song and give it a listen


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Beat this one:

"Overemphasizing" by Big Wreck


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Close to me - Johnny Winter

Wicked guitar, Johnny's signature icepick in your ear tone...just love it.

Day of the Eagle - Robin Trower

If you ever get to see the Pat Savage Band, get him to play it! Don't know if Pat is around anymore though.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

any big wreck...or thornley

big sugar...they had killer tunes that weren't popular enough...

evan's blue

shooter jennings

they are bands that should have more recognition


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Not sure I understand the question the way its worded: Songs that are unappreciated or songs by bands (the bands being unappreciated)?
> If its the latter, I dont see how Metallica, Boston and BNL could be on the list. All 3 are basically legends.
> if its the former, theres too many to mention.


I think it's great underappreciated songs by otherwise Large bands. 

Courdroy - Pearl Jam
Outshined - SoundGarden
Ashes to Ashes - Faith no More
Sparkle and Shine - Econoline Crush
Uncle Toms Cabin - Warrant
Little Suzy - Tesla


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Problem Child - Doyle Bramhall II
Smokestack - Doyle Bramhall II
Cry - Doyle Bramhall II
I'm Leaving - Doyle Bramhall II
Hey Rosie - Doyle Bramhall II (Crossroads 2007 DVD)
Pretty much anything by Doyle Bramhall II

I'm a big DBII fan. Wish more people were.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

The Watchmen -- anything by them. Fantastic band.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

In terms of band that neve got enough aprreciation:

*I Mother **Earth*'s first two albums (Dig, Scenery and Fish) were terrific. Hardly big within Canada, let alone anywhere else.
*Screaming Trees *- I thought that they were the best thing out of Seattle, but were buried behind Nirvana and their clones.
*Afghan Whigs, Twilight Singers, Gutter Twins *- basically anything Greg Dulli has been a part of. He is a rock god. Afghan Whigs' "Gentlemen" is a desert island disc for me.

As for songs, I could be here all day. I'll just do a couple:
*Neil Young - Cortez the Killer*. Certainly known to guitarists, but not usually mentioned among Neil's best songs by the general public.
*Judas Priest - Beyond the Realms of Death*. Powerful, beautiful song.
*Twilight Singers - Teenage Wristband*. Song has just a terrific feel throughout. Starts with nice piano run, then just kicks your ass.
*Concrete Blonde - Simple Twist of Fate *(Dylan cover) - Johnette's voice makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up on this song. every time.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I would say the entire album Zuma by Neil Young is underappreciated. "Gortez The Killer" is just one of many gems on this album. My vote is for "Dangerbird".


Shawn :smile:


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

starbuck said:


> i think it's great underappreciated songs by otherwise large bands.
> 
> 
> Little suzy - tesla


exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Danny Boy- Brian Setzer (so under-appreciated its never been released other than a small part in the movie "The Great White Hype"). http://www.euronet.nl/users/ndlanker/brian/mp3/danny.mp3 Under-rated movie too!

That time of Year- Vinnie Vincent Invasion
Jellyroll- Blue Murder (John Sykes)
Queensryche- The entire operation Mindcrime CD
Stop the world- Extreme
Pride and Glory- Losin' your mind, Troubled wine, but pretty much the whole CD.
Kiss- Domino
Skid row- Makin' a mess + Midnight/Tornado


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I think it's great underappreciated songs by otherwise Large bands.
> 
> Courdroy - Pearl Jam
> Outshined - SoundGarden
> ...


I love that song but the intor riff is pretty much a rip off of Brian Adams- Run to you.


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

+1 Big Sugar - Red Rover, absolutely killer tune, guess it had it's day in the sun, but still...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I want to add one to my list

Mystic Rhythms - Rush


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Metallica - Bleeding Me
Heart - Mistral Wind (Anne's voice in the live version off their greatest hits is frikkin fabulous!)
Clapton - Old Love - beautiful song (love playing that song too)
JJ Cale - After Midnight - sooooooo much better than clapton's version
April wine - Drop your guns.......I think April Wine is underrated as a whole......FABULOUS band!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> Metallica - Bleeding Me


+1! I think that entire album is underrated!


----------



## Lafite (May 16, 2009)

Concrete Blonde - Carry Me Away
I love the lyric "The vows we make are as easy to break as the plastic people on the wedding cake"

Bad Finger - No Matter What

Although moderately popular, these guys never got the credit they deserved, written off as Beatles clones

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T29-VNiC3Qg&feature=related


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

+1 Especially songs like Brighter Hell or all of McLaren Furnace Room

Don:smilie_flagge17:

Also did you know they're doing a limited number of concerts this year? I'm going to see them right here in Regina, can't wait!



iaresee said:


> The Watchmen -- anything by them. Fantastic band.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Lafite said:


> Concrete Blonde - Carry Me Away
> I love the lyric "The vows we make are as easy to break as the plastic people on the wedding cake"


Terrific choice. I had a hard time choosing one Concrete Blonde song for my list, but knew they had to be on there. Hell, there are probably five songs from that one album that could qualify*
Johnette's voice is in a league of its own, but I love Jim Mankey's guitar work too. Very unique tone.


* Run Run Run, Carry me Away, God is a Bullet, Scene of a Perfect Crime, Happy Birthday, Little Conversations :smile:


----------



## Lafite (May 16, 2009)

puckhead said:


> Terrific choice. I had a hard time choosing one Concrete Blonde song for my list, but knew they had to be on there. Hell, there are probably five songs from that one album that could qualify*
> Johnette's voice is in a league of its own, but I love Jim Mankey's guitar work too. Very unique tone.
> 
> 
> * Run Run Run, Carry me Away, God is a Bullet, Scene of a Perfect Crime, Happy Birthday, Little Conversations :smile:


That was also my favourite album of theirs. I'll have to dig it out, it's been ages since I've listened to it.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

puckhead said:


> Terrific choice. I had a hard time choosing one Concrete Blonde song for my list, but knew they had to be on there. Hell, there are probably five songs from that one album that could qualify*
> Johnette's voice is in a league of its own, but I love Jim Mankey's guitar work too. Very unique tone.
> 
> 
> * Run Run Run, Carry me Away, God is a Bullet, Scene of a Perfect Crime, Happy Birthday, Little Conversations :smile:


Yeah, God Is A Bullet! What a great song, and don't just stop at Johnette's voice or Mankey's tone. I always wanted to learn to play that song, but was totally unsuccessful at even figuring out a little bit of his playing in that song! From another planet entirely!
-Mikey


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lafite said:


> Bad Finger - No Matter What
> 
> Although moderately popular, these guys never got the credit they deserved, written off as Beatles clones
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T29-VNiC3Qg&feature=related


Good call. yes, very beatles-esque. great song, I find the production of the original makes it pretty much unlistenable, but surprisingly, Def leppard did a cover that was IMO, very true to the original spirit.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_12uyAqhaw&feature=related


----------

